# New member of community



## Chrish Hardwick (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello everyone,


Here come a new member, my name is Ablert Willim. This is a very nice forum and I found a lot of topics and threads very exciting and informative. So I want to get updated and share my knowledge and experience here with you. I hope I can enjoy my stay here with all your cooperation and suggestions.


Thanks a lot.
Chrish Hardwick


----------



## T. Valko (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## shabbyporpoise (Jul 31, 2011)

welcome!!!


----------

